# Giant ancient Anubius barteri



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I am hopefully breaking down my planted tank today and was wondering... In it, I have a huge Anubius that has been in there for years. It's not in perfect shape, it has some holes and a little bit of spot algae on some of the leaves but it is still quite stunning until you look closely. I'm not sure what it has for sale value, to the guy taking my livestock or in the classifieds here. It's huge but imperfect. Any ideas on how to determine value?


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

definitely need a picture


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

For scale, the tank is 24" tall...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, never mind, the guy took all contents...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

making space for another SW tank?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to put something in there, I can't sleep without water noise! But I'm not sure what yet. I'm posting the tank on Kijiji as we speak so whatever I do will be a fresh start 



mrobson said:


> making space for another SW tank?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh dang, I would've liked that peice!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry......


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My bad, I knew you were taking it down soon, should have mentioned interest in what you had.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I have to put something in there, I can't sleep without water noise! But I'm not sure what yet. I'm posting the tank on Kijiji as we speak so whatever I do will be a fresh start


lol how did you manage to convince hubby you need a whole new set up


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I keep my fish/frag money separate, so I'll buy it myself, and I'm not going up a tank so he has no say in the matter  He'll piss and moan, and then get over it...



mrobson said:


> lol how did you manage to convince hubby you need a whole new set up


----------

